# Hi All. New Coffee Venture



## Dave1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello,

I'm starting a mobile coffee business from scratch, I have bought a van to convert and have a £10k budget, £1800 already gone on buying the van.

Anyway, some of the issues I'm trying to overcome at the minute, if anyone can assist are:

Can I run a coffee grinder off a leisure battery?

Can I use UHT milk to make the coffee?

How much should I be paying for coffee beans?

How much to make a coffee based on 12oz cup?

Is this a good purchase? http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/bezzera-b2000-al3-commercial-coffee-machine-gas-3-group.html

Thanks for any help or comments. I'll get some details and pics up once I get stuck in!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Since you're using gas for the machine, potentially you'd get away with a leisure battery or three.

UHT please don't

Beans depends how good you want the beans to be

Depends on the beans and everything else

Machine Depends if you think you're going to be nuts busy


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

sounds like you need to do quite a bit more research before you will be ready. good luck


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you make coffee at home currently ever for pleasure. Or frequent anywhere where you drink great coffee ?


----------



## Dave1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'm in the early stages and have a list as long as my arm of things to do and research!

UHT is a no no, I thought as much. I'm concerned on how I keep the milk cold. I don't intent to have any generator humming away, gas and leisure battery only.

I don't make great coffee at home, just the pods. I love to visit various independent coffee places though and enjoy a costa now and again!

I would like to make a great coffee and sell for a reasonable price, If we said the cup and lid costs 10p and my target to make the coffee is 35p that leaves 25p for milk and coffee beans. Is this easily achievable?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please get some training before you buy any more equipment.

Try and get a feel and understanding of what will be required to make great coffee at pace for paying customers.

Limini in bradford do very good courses


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you bought the van specifically for this venture?

What research have you made? You might want to factor some training into your budget to learn the basics.

Do you have a pitch - where are you planning to sell?


----------



## Dave1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, training is on the list! Very important as I want to nail image and quality!

I have bought the van specifically for this venture, moment of madness on Ebay!

I'm hoping to get into a local park which is very big and a sought after destination! The park manager is keen to see the finished article as she wont allow cheap burger vans on site but may consider my proposal.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Where in the country are you located Dave? We may be able to suggest some decent trainers - it will be a good start to help you assess what you will need.

Also - the search function on here may answer a lot of your questions. There have been a few coffee van threads which you should find useful.

As for your question about the machine from Bella Barista - try giving them a call - they are a really good honest company that will give you sound advice.


----------



## Dave1 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm in the North East.


----------

